# Serra



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

Got it from riverwonders sold as a serra, maybe rhom. still not sure
sorry he's a little young (this is at about 2 inches)i'm gonna try to get a better pic up soon but he hides in the damn cave all the time so it makes pictures a challenge especially cause he's so damn small. I thought he looked a little like a peruvian, but like i said i have no idea for sure


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

here's the pic


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pretty certain S. rhombeus.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

baby rhom


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

any ideas about what species of rhom??? maybe he's too small for that still though
thanks a lot!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

There are no "species" of rhom. rhombeus is the species name. If you mean locality then your guess is as good as anyone elses.


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

yeah i couldn't think of the word,
well i guess i'll have to wait till he gets bigger
thanks again guys!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

do all rhoms get jet black when older, or are they just from a different location? I think Ash has a sweet black..


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

> do all rhoms get jet black when older, or are they just from a different location?


 I have been told that all varients of rhom get a dark grey to black once mature... however, the term 'black piranha' is incorrect as other serras, and even pygos, become very dark and dull once fully grown.

Joe.


----------

